# Riccardo Tisci leaving Burberry; Daniel Lee appointed new CCO



## sunshineshiney

This week, Burberry announced that Riccardo Tisci will be leaving the company, with Daniel Lee (UK native) being appointed the new Chief Creative Officer.

I have been waiting for this day to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (feels like much longer than 5 years)!!!! Personally, my family and friends lost interest in Burberry after Christopher Bailey stepped down.
Under Tisci, most RTW felt far too edgy, loud and bulky. We sincerely miss the classic prints and fit. I am hopeful Daniel will bring some of this back. 

Fashion and style is subjective, so I am curious how you feel about Tisci departing? Did you like the direction he took Burberry in? Perhaps your interest in Burberry grew with Tisci as CCO, especially with the new prints, bags and accessories? Or do you also miss what the heritage house was under Bailey?

_
*Statement From Burberry: *
After almost five years, Riccardo Tisci has decided to step down as Chief Creative Officer and leave Burberry at the end of this month. His Spring Summer 2023 collection, presented this week in London, was his last for Burberry.
Riccardo Tisci said: “Burberry is a very special place with a magical past and a very promising future. The chapter I was asked to write in its long story is one that I am incredibly proud of and one I have decided would culminate with my show on Monday. I thrived to continue a legacy of innovation, and consistently championed for creativity and diversity, in order to always keep Burberry moving forward. I want to thank my teams, past and present, and the army of collaborators and friends who helped me write a chapter that I hope will stay in Burberry’s future for years to come.”
Jonathan Akeroyd, CEO, commented: “Riccardo has played a pivotal role in repositioning Burberry. He has enhanced our creative language, modernised and elevated our product offer and brought a new generation of luxury customers to our brand. On behalf of everyone at Burberry, I would like to thank him for his creative leadership and wish him the very best for the future.”_


----------



## lill_canele

I had mixed feelings about Tisci.
I honestly very much disliked his new Buberry logo because everytime I saw it (and still now), Tory Burch would just pop into my head.
I've accepted the new TB logo for certain items and patterns, but mostly bought his no-logo clothes.

In the beginning, I think he did sort of revitalize the brand by making it very present. He was trying to make it relatable to a younger generation, hence a lot of streetstyle/streetwear. It's something that my husband is quite fond of so he got quite a few pieces of RTW.

I still enjoy the older more "old fashioned" look and heritage of Burberry. Most of the pieces I bought are are still more traditional wear, very business and conservative.

However, after the novelty wore off, it didn't feel very fresh or as interesting any more. (Not that I personally felt it was particularly interesting, maybe sometimes lol) 

I had a feeling that Burberry was not selling as well as it did before. That may have been one of the reasons for the change to someone else.


----------



## Evergreen602

I love Riccardo Tisci's work prior to Burberry, but he was not a good fit with the brand.  I hope he finds a better opportunity.  At the time of Daniel Lee's abrupt departure from Bottega Veneta, it was rumored he was going to Burberry and Riccard Tisci was going to Calvin Klein.  Now that Daniel Lee's appointment at Burberry is confirmed, I wonder if we will soon hear an announcement for Tisci at Calvin Klein.  I do think it would be a much better fit for him.

I have my own concerns about Daniel Lee, but I think he will be better than Tisci for this role.  I'll definitely be interested to see his first collection with Burberry.


----------



## SDC2003

I am thrilled he’s leaving and hope that the brand chooses a creative director who thinks about attracting new clients and keeping the old ones. His designs were loud and gaudy. I bought Burberry for years until he came along. Almost everything he designed imo was geared toward Gen z. Loud prints and oversized. Gone were the days of classic and stylish and elegant. Worst was seeing the ridiculous price increases on these gaudy and imo mostly ugly collections. I would like Burberry to bring back the classic sweaters and coats along with reasonable price points. Gen z does not have the purchasing power of millenials or Gen x. The world is headed toward a potentially significant recession; if these luxury brands who’ve been targeting the younger crowd want to survive they really need to be change their strategy.


----------



## Evergreen602

SDC2003 said:


> I am thrilled he’s leaving and hope that the brand chooses a creative director who thinks about attracting new clients and keeping the old ones. His designs were loud and gaudy. I bought Burberry for years until he came along. Almost everything he designed imo was geared toward Gen z. Loud prints and oversized. Gone were the days of classic and stylish and elegant. Worst was seeing the ridiculous price increases on these gaudy and imo mostly ugly collections. I would like Burberry to bring back the classic sweaters and coats along with reasonable price points. Gen z does not have the purchasing power of millenials or Gen x. The world is headed toward a potentially significant recession; if these luxury brands who’ve been targeting the younger crowd want to survive they really need to be change their strategy.


Daniel Lee has been announced as the new creative director.  If you would like to get a sense of what is to come at Burberry, check out the Bottega Veneta thread.  I own several Daniel Lee bags and think he is a talented designer.  However, many longtime BV fans were disappointed when Lee discontinued some of the classics right off the bat.  Indeed it was Tomas Maier's designs that attracted me to Bottega Veneta in 2019, but I also fell in love with a few of Lee's designs along the way.

I am mostly concerned about rumors surrounding Daniel Lee's departure from Bottega Veneta, mentioned in the article below.  If they are true, I hope he has had time to reflect and learn from the experience.  Otherwise, I give it about three years before we see another change in creative leadership at Burberry.









						Year in Review: Bottega Veneta, Daniel Lee Surprise Split
					

The designer’s sudden exit from Bottega Veneta in November made headlines and triggered questions regarding the reasons for the split.




					wwd.com


----------



## lulu212121

I read a couple days ago that the CFO has stepped down to go elsewhere. Appears the new job is a better fit for her. Interesting time for Burberry.


----------



## SDC2003

Evergreen602 said:


> Daniel Lee has been announced as the new creative director.  If you would like to get a sense of what is to come at Burberry, check out the Bottega Veneta thread.  I own several Daniel Lee bags and think he is a talented designer.  However, many longtime BV fans were disappointed when Lee discontinued some of the classics right off the bat.  Indeed it was Tomas Maier's designs that attracted me to Bottega Veneta in 2019, but I also fell in love with a few of Lee's designs along the way.
> 
> I am mostly concerned about rumors surrounding Daniel Lee's departure from Bottega Veneta, mentioned in the article below.  If they are true, I hope he has had time to reflect and learn from the experience.  Otherwise, I give it about three years before we see another change in creative leadership at Burberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year in Review: Bottega Veneta, Daniel Lee Surprise Split
> 
> 
> The designer’s sudden exit from Bottega Veneta in November made headlines and triggered questions regarding the reasons for the split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com


Ah yes, well aware of DL designs. I stopped buying Bottega when TM left. I did not like the direction DL went with bags. I preferred the classic intreciatto designs. The cabat is my favorite in my collection from bv. The new large weaves just looked like a copy of the belt bags from the nineties. However, the Rtw lines did not disappoint. It will be interesting to see what happens. I thought Burberry had been doing very well revenue wise so surprised to read about these significant changes.


----------



## papertiger

I was thrilled to hear  

If anyone saw the Burberry SS23  show they cannot be upset the Tisci has gone.

Before people point out I liked Tisci before Burberry (true) and I didn't like most of Lee's changes/output at BV (true). Lee is a _much_ better fit at Burberry. 

I actually think it was hard for Tisci to understand a British (traditional) Heritage Luxury brand, not to mention the internal directives did not help him (or the company) at all. 

Lee is a much stronger character, knows and understands Burberry/British history and will tell 'whoever' to F-off and let him get on with his job now in London.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> I had a feeling that Burberry was not selling as well as it did before. That may have been one of the reasons for the change to someone else.



Crisis point!


----------



## papertiger

Evergreen602 said:


> Daniel Lee has been announced as the new creative director.  If you would like to get a sense of what is to come at Burberry, check out the Bottega Veneta thread.  I own several Daniel Lee bags and think he is a talented designer.  However, many longtime BV fans were disappointed when Lee discontinued some of the classics right off the bat.  Indeed it was Tomas Maier's designs that attracted me to Bottega Veneta in 2019, but I also fell in love with a few of Lee's designs along the way.
> 
> I am mostly concerned about rumors surrounding Daniel Lee's departure from Bottega Veneta, mentioned in the article below.  If they are true, I hope he has had time to reflect and learn from the experience.  Otherwise, I give it about three years before we see another change in creative leadership at Burberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year in Review: Bottega Veneta, Daniel Lee Surprise Split
> 
> 
> The designer’s sudden exit from Bottega Veneta in November made headlines and triggered questions regarding the reasons for the split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com



It was a more 'personal' why Lee left BV, nothing to do with performance or output. I think there will be less communication issues in the UK at Burberry too.

Looking at the beautiful and wearable clothes on Blazy's BV SS23 show, I don't think BV lovers should worry either. I am newly enamoured.


----------



## Evergreen602

papertiger said:


> It was a more 'personal' why Lee left BV, nothing to do with performance or output. I think there will be less communication issues in the UK at Burberry too.
> 
> Looking at the beautiful and wearable clothes on Blazy's BV SS23 show, I don't think BV lovers should worry either. I am newly enamoured.


That's actually good to hear.  I did not like the rumors that were swirling around his departure, and I was hoping they were not true. Lee is very talented, and I think he will be an improvement over Tisci for sure.  I wish him success for sure.  I love older Burberry and am looking forward to seeing Lee's first collection.

FYI, I was very happy with Blazy's SS23 collection for BV as well.  The price increases may leave me waiting to purchase on the secondary market, but I love what I have seen so far.


----------



## Karen cares

SDC2003 said:


> I am thrilled he’s leaving and hope that the brand chooses a creative director who thinks about attracting new clients and keeping the old ones. His designs were loud and gaudy. I bought Burberry for years until he came along. Almost everything he designed imo was geared toward Gen z. Loud prints and oversized. Gone were the days of classic and stylish and elegant. Worst was seeing the ridiculous price increases on these gaudy and imo mostly ugly collections. I would like Burberry to bring back the classic sweaters and coats along with reasonable price points. Gen z does not have the purchasing power of millenials or Gen x. The world is headed toward a potentially significant recession; if these luxury brands who’ve been targeting the younger crowd want to survive they really need to be change their strategy.


Completely agree!


----------



## jaskg144

Thank goodness, it was definitely time. Burberry became unrecognisable to existing clientele and never really found it's footing within the luxury market or found their consumer IMO. I am hoping that Daniel takes Burberry back to it's roots and we can have something amazing again like we had during Christopher's tenure. Excited to see what the future holds.  Onwards and upwards!


----------



## jaskg144

papertiger said:


> *I actually think it was hard for Tisci to understand a British (traditional) Heritage Luxury brand*, not to mention the internal directives did not help him (or the company) at all.



1000% this!!! Tisci strayed far too far away from this and this is why it didn't work. The new direction he took alienated Brits and aimed for a general "luxury" consumer, which was part of the reason it didn't do too well IMO. Burberry's Britishness was part of the charm of Burberry abroad and was part of the reason people loved it, taking away that and the more traditional designs, then there wasn't much left to be drawn to.


----------



## IntheOcean

papertiger said:


> If anyone saw the Burberry SS23  show they cannot be upset the Tisci has gone.


Just watched it and... yeah, such unappealing designs. What is it with the holes near the crotch?  I didn't much like Burberry collections from these last few years, so I'm glad Tisci's leaving.


----------



## evie_amor

lill_canele said:


> […]
> I honestly very much disliked his new Buberry logo because everytime I saw it (and still now), Tory Burch would just pop into my head. […]



Came here to say this.  New Burberry logo = yuk.

*edit: new logo is yuk. unless, I guess.., you’re Tom Brady.  PS - it reminds me of tuberculosis”


----------



## sunshineshiney

evie_amor said:


> Came here to say this.  New Burberry logo = yuk.
> 
> *edit: new logo is yuk. unless, I guess.., you’re Tom Brady.  PS - it reminds me of tuberculosis”


100% agree about the logo  .

Yeaaaaars ago, _when Tom Brady only had 3 Super Bowl wins_, I would type "TB" instead of typing "Tom Brady" on social media (MySpace, FB, BBM, etc..) my sibling hated it, said her brain automatically recognized it as tuberculosis .

He actually did wear the new logo hat. I think it was a win-win since Gisele had a campaign with Burberry/the new logo pieces.


----------



## Kodi325

so glad. i want this again. 

Kodi-


----------



## IntheOcean

Kodi325 said:


> so glad. i want this again.
> 
> Kodi-
> 
> View attachment 5655493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655500


Such beautiful garments! Yes, this is what I envision when I think Burberry.


----------



## contributor

Good riddance!
The new logo is horrible. Too generic. And the “TB” reads “tuberculosis”. 

Product wise the brand was all over the place. Seems they pulled away from heritage only to get lost in the woods.


----------

